# Fiberglass Keel w/Trailer Rash - Repair Suggests?



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Once upon a time figured out my keel was rubbing on trailer frame when launching/recovering. 

Looking to get this cleaned up so dont get water intrusion. 

Suggestions near Portage Lakes? Elsewhere? Would like to get it done soon prior to April jig season. Maybe 24” total. See pics. TIA


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've fixed them 3 different ways over the yrs. 1 way is to sand down an area about 5" wide and cut cheese cloth to fit. mix fiberglass resin and soak cheese cloth place on damage and smooth out, then put about 4 layers on and allow to dry, sand edges smooth and paint with a good spray paint.

another way is to sand area cut cheese cloth into about 1" pieces, mix good with fiberglass resin, fill the bad area getting it as smooth as possible let dry sand paint.

another good way is to get a can of body filler that has cat hair in it its called kitty hair. you can get it at most good paint shops. or off ebay. sand good fill the area let dry sand smooth paint. I've had good results with all 3. hope this helps.
sherman


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

May want to get a keel guard after the repair.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Carpman said:


> May want to get a keel guard after the repair.


a keel guard might just be all the fix you need. it would cover all the damage you have now.
sherman


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

If the glass doesn't have any deep gouges you can just level out the areas with damaged gel kote. I've had good results with System 3 Quick Fair which is a suitable repair material for below the waterline. It can also be tinted or you could prime & paint the area after the filler is sanded to an acceptable contour. Once a Keelguard is applied you'll be good as new. Mike


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

bigwalleye said:


> Once upon a time figured out my keel was rubbing on trailer frame when launching/recovering.
> 
> Looking to get this cleaned up so dont get water intrusion.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to tackle the job yourself,see Jim at Simmons Marine on Manchester Rd. He does glass repair and refinishing on small and large boats.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Appreciate the informative replies. Don’t really plan on applying a keelguard as this situation developed only as my bunks weathered/aged/etc. Ive since replaced the bunks on trailer. Ive been told the Kitty Hair may br overkill and difficult to sand smooth. This System 3 product looks interesting as Im really just trying to replace about .125 gel coat. Ill report back. If I really screw it up Ill see Jim at Simmons! Its an older boat so cosmetics arent that important. Still gets me on the water. And I like learning how to do new things, esp with the experienced advice of you fine people.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Update-decided on MarineTex for my repair. First time I ever used it, probably a little too cold. Kept in house, mixed indoors, warmed hull w propane heater, challenge to apply. Kinda like marshmallow paste. Turned out OK. over sanded in one spot exposed the glass again. Will probably put another coat on to smooth it out when its warmer/summer. Can see the bright white spots on keel in attached.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

how did aged bunks cause this? were they sagging and allowed the keel to come in contact with the trailer cross bars? That top gouge is so high, how did the trailer hit there?


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Had I noticed this thread back when you posted I would've suggested MarineTex also, had good results with that stuff in various applications.(in warmer temps) 
Since your bunks are stationary, might consider doubling up your 2x8 lumber to add some height, or... add a roller where it's hitting.
TrailerPartsSuperstore.com all sizes of brackets and rollers, pretty much anything for a boat trailer and then some.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I initially recommended the System 3 Quick Fair since it can be tinted for a nice color match. Marine-Tex is a great alternative but definitely a harder product to fair/sand smoothly. It's available in gray or a bright white color. Evercoat makes a polyester product called Formula 27 that I would probably would have been my choice before Marine-Tex for repairing a hull with damaged gelkote. It also is bright white in color & would need to be painted to get a color match with the surrounding area. I've been using both for years & normally stock some for sale to my customers. I'm going to be putting an external patch on a GM 4.3 V-6 block tomorrow using Marine-Tex (it has a lot of properties similar to JB Weld). I've used it for numerous utility repairs in the past. Mike


----------

